# Gone keto. Anyone else out there in USMB land?



## tinydancer (Nov 19, 2018)

Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 28, 2019)

What's it consist of?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2019)

Odium said:


> What's it consist of?


 you eat a pound of butter for a meal...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > What's it consist of?
> ...



I eat that way.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 4, 2019)

Keto is a fad.

Anyone who buys those "keto" shakes and bars and all that other crap is wasting their money.

If you want to get into ketosis you don't need all kinds of crap other than the food you buy at the supermarket because you most likely have enough fat on your body to burn off


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Sans the wrapper?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I was expecting some smartarsed response.

You know what I meant.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You put it between yer cheeks and let it slowly melt into your pores.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I want to discuss chlorinating chicken. But should it be here, or in science and technology?


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

tinydancer said:


> Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.


Yes. Keto is best used in combination with intermittent fasting...


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Keto is a fad.
> 
> Anyone who buys those "keto" shakes and bars and all that other crap is wasting their money.
> 
> If you want to get into ketosis you don't need all kinds of crap other than the food you buy at the supermarket because you most likely have enough fat on your body to burn off


Yes. And no. Keto product? Yes. A fad targeting those seeking weight loss, yet aren’t familiar with what is, and isn’t Keto. Keto itself a fad? Nonsense it’s a natural response by the body that is founded in biology, and science.
It’s an excellent tool for the fitness crowd. And when done properly there is no better regimen on earth that can produce such rapid, and healthy weight loss.
It also has benefits for those who suffer from seizures, and some forms of diabetes.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

tinydancer said:


> Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.


Keto can also be on the pricey side. But people need to face an unfortunate fact. Healthy eating is significantly more expensive than eating unhealthy.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm fine with it.

But food is cheap in Germany. I don't know how they manage it.

Unless they keep the Euro artificially low.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

OP is gone. 

My cousin and his wife are doing keto, it's definitely working for them, no carbs. Not even cake at Christmas.

Not sure if worth it. No beans, either. Screw that!


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Keto is a fad.
> ...



Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet
It is still possible to attain ketosis while eating some carbs.

But these idiots who put butter in their coffee or who eat 5 lbs of bacon a day are morons

Keto is all the rage and most people are doing it wrong


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> OP is gone.
> 
> My cousin and his wife are doing keto, it's definitely working for them, no carbs. Not even cake at Christmas.
> 
> Not sure if worth it. No beans, either. Screw that!



Do you need to lose weight?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> OP is gone.
> 
> My cousin and his wife are doing keto, it's definitely working for them, no carbs. Not even cake at Christmas.
> 
> Not sure if worth it. No beans, either. Screw that!



That type of extremism becomes unsustainable,

You can still get into ketosis and have some fruits in your diet as well as some other carbs in controlled amounts


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Yes. Most people do it wrong. 5 lbs of bacon will not be a net benefit. But bulletproof coffee is not only delicious. It is a perfect Keto, to go breakfast.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OP is gone.
> ...


It isn’t a matter of extremism. It’s a matter of education, and lifestyle change. As far as being sustainable...
It certainly is. It just comes down to the individual. Where many go wrong, is by trying to go semi-Keto. And there is no such thing. Once your carb threshold is exceeded the body switches gears. That’s where “the Keto flu” comes into play. The body immediately switches to burning carbs while it’s system is flooded with fats.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



So are steak and eggs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Cafe Bustelo has more octane.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OP is gone.
> ...



Need? Probably not. Would like to lose a few? Sure. Idk if you've ever seen Scarface ranting about getting old, but that's where I am (halfway), and I used to have the Body of David. I still have most of the muscle.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You mean him?






I saw him in Florence once.

Better not reveal any more. I have to remember where I am.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Yes they are... except... kinda hard to gnaw on a porterhouse doing 70 mph....


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Still better for you than a stick of butter


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Not really. Both are healthy.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Trying to get your chickens to be the whitest on the block?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 4, 2019)

Sad.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Hicksville, USA.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

I must be doing it wrong I grow veggies and can them...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yeah, him.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> I must be doing it wrong I grow veggies and can them...



That's not doing it wrong.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I must be doing it wrong I grow veggies and can them...
> ...


Is it part of the KETO diet if I eat lettuce with slugs on it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Da Fuq?!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## hadit (Mar 4, 2019)

tinydancer said:


> Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.



I'm doing it to control blood sugar. Works too.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

hadit said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.
> ...


There are lots of benefits. There are some drawbacks too though...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Such as-?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Keto 'flu.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


It's nearly impossible to put on any appreciable muscle mass. You won't lose muscle mass. But try as you might you won't be able to bulk up. To do so requires increased carbohydrates to fuel, and too much protein. Too much protein will shift your body out of ketosis.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



That doesn't sound good. I won't do it anyway, because I like my beans. 

All I need is a little more exercise and a little less booze.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Keto flu is usually one of two things.  Either the bodies shock to not having its usual source of carbs that it's likely relied on for years, to burn as fuel. Or a product of not actually being in ketosis. But thinking you are. In other words; taking in too many carbs, and protein to stay in ketosis. But not eating enough carbs, and protein to function normally out of ketosis. Carbs are EVERYWHERE! Hidden in all kinds of things folks don't realize. Same goes for protein. Too much protein... Body switches out of ketosis.
That's why I'm not a huge fan of the "lots of fatty meats" technique that so many try. And then fail... They in advertently take in far too much protein, and sabotage themselves. One has more control when they use lean cuts, and add the Fats themselves. With oils, nuts, and other sources.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Booze is liquid carbs. Start drinking... Boom! Body shifts out of ketosis...


----------



## Rocko (Mar 4, 2019)

A good thing about the keto diet is you fart less. The bad thing is you burp more and always taste your food again when you burp. The gases have to come out one way or another


----------



## Rocko (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You can drink a reasonable amount of vodka and not  get thrown out of ketosis


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Pass!


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


They make the same claim for mezcal, and tequila. But any alcohol still initiates an insulin response which interferes with Ketosis...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



That stuff is too rotgutty for me.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Now getting “thrown out of ketosis” isn’t the end of the world. If one wants to go out and party down. They still can. They just have to wait a day or two for the body to recover, and get back into ketosis. The longer, and more often a person is in ketosis; the quicker the body can make the switch. A 24 hour fast is all I need to run out any carbs, and shift back into ketosis.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Now getting “thrown out of ketosis” isn’t the end of the world. If one wants to go out and party down. They still can. They just have to wait a day or two for the body to recover, and get back into ketosis. The longer, and more often a person is in ketosis; the quicker the body can make the switch. A 24 hour fast is all I need to run out any carbs, and shift back into ketosis.


----------



## xband (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



A Medical Doctor told me a long time ago to only drink white liquor and never brown liquor to save the liver. Ever since I only drank white liquor (vodka) but use grape juice (anti-oxidant) for a mix, called a Grape Shot.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now getting “thrown out of ketosis” isn’t the end of the world. If one wants to go out and party down. They still can. They just have to wait a day or two for the body to recover, and get back into ketosis. The longer, and more often a person is in ketosis; the quicker the body can make the switch. A 24 hour fast is all I need to run out any carbs, and shift back into ketosis.


It’s easier than you think. When youre in ketosis; you’re much less hungry. Intermittent fasting is a breeze. 24 hrs...? No biggie either. Sometimes I have to remind myself, and force myself to eat...


----------



## xband (Mar 4, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



My long time friend only eats White Castle cheeseburgers and he gets better every day. Placebo effect?

edit: I did not make a funny and only speak the truth with a Medical Doctor on board.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Butter is a superfood.


----------



## Toro (Mar 4, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet



Charles Atkins died of heart disease.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet
> ...



Thanks for cheering us all up.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet
> ...


Irrelevant. An Atkins diet is NOT Keto. Far too much protein to achieve, and maintain ketosis.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet
> ...


So did running guru Jim Fixx

Genetics are a bitch


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



There is no need to maintain ketosis 100% of the time

In fact a healthy diet will have you sliding in and out of ketosis unnoticeably.


----------



## Toro (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



So are lousy eating habits.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So you have proof it was Atkin's eating habits rather than a family history of heart disease?

People think the induction phase of the Atkins regimen is all there is

Please don't take this as an endorsement of any diet fad

If I was going to pick a diet plan it would be Paleo because personally I see nothing wrong with eating fruits. When people tell me that eating an apple is bad for me I tend to tune them out


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Toro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has done Atkins has followed a basically ketogenic diet
> ...


That's an assumption. He had heart infections years before, so a history of heart issues - and all the coroner would say was that he died from a fall and he was not even internally examined for his autopsy due to family request.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

tinydancer said:


> Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.


Yes.  I've started a keto diet.  Basically, keto is all about the macros.

5% carbs, protein 15 - 20%, the rest in fats.  

It is amazing the number of lies being told to the world with regard to fats.

Anyway, your body stores about a total of 4 days worth of glycogen(carbs).  Once those stores are used up, your liver turns on the cells that burn ketotones (fat) instead of glucose.

Since the body normally stores about 700k calories in fat, as you can imagine, you have a lot of energy to sustain you when you give up the sugars.

The side effect is weight loss, but the most important part of the diet is what it does to blood insulin levels.  For people who are insulin sensitive, it brings the insulin in the blood down over time to the normal range and that is a huge health benefit.  

The diet also provides more clarity of thought, longer and more sustained energy during the day, better emotional stability, and vivid dreams.

It does have a downside.


No beer.













So I gave it up!!!!









I'm kidding of course.  Once you get past the keto flu, you'll feel amazing.   Oh, and if you stay away from the commercial products, it isn't all that much more expensive because you actually end up eating less frequently.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.
> ...



Keto has become all about pissing on a stick and getting a dark purple reading


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Only for those who fear change, believe the lies told them about fats, and want to have everyone one do as they do.

The rest of us understand that checking ketones in urine is a test to ensure that the carb intake is indeed low enough to start the process.  We also understand that after time, ketones in urine drop dramatically while remaining in ketosis and that there are other ways to ensure you have not dropped out.

The chief one being a blood sugar test through an inexpensive meter.

The recommendation by many doctors is that people who are insulin sensitive should be checking their blood sugar often and that plays right into a healthy lifestyle.  People should check their BP at least weekly too, but hey, some people won't be told.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Thanks for your posts on this. Science always trumps peoples' hard-headed ego approach.

In my experience/research with Nutrition, one size fits all diets are generally not advisable. This is due to lineage, it seems like.

Somewhat of a keto w. only certain fruits would probably be the best _general_ guideline. 

For me personally, I abstain from any carbohydrate 6 days a week. My blood tests are pretty amazing.



For others - like I said it depends on their ancestry. There's this one husband and wife couple that study blood and gut micro-biomes, and when the husband has any carbs his insulin levels go bonkers whereas for the wife, they barely change and this is with controls on all other dietary factors. They monitor and mirror each others' food intake and adjust for body mass, in-terms of quantity. It's pretty fascinating stuff.

There's another couple that's been on an all carnivore diet for over 20 years and all of their health metrics are perfect. That's anecdotal, I'd never try it. Crazy, though!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


There is a doctor out there -- can't recall his name off the top of My head -- that was a keto proponent who when fully carnivore.  He claims all of his health and blood markers (with the exception of cholesterol) are textbook.

I found his statements about his cholesterol interesting in that the thinking on how your body gets cholesterol from food has been moving decidedly away from it being a red flag.  Science is now thinking that the body makes 90% of its cholesterol and that only 10% comes from diet.

Anyway, he said that his cholesterol levels were in the range of 300 or something like that.  

For Me, I am insulin sensitive (comes from a lifetime of drinking beer and eating to much), and the keto regime is the perfect way to get My borderline diabetes in check.

I've just recently started this diet, so I'll be watching the markers to be sure things are going well.   I always do a lot of reserch before jumping in to something.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I'm years and years deep, we can call it "balls deep" into the research and experimentation. If you ever had any questions, hollar. 

I started before any of this was a fad - back in the late 90s/early 2000s. Instead of following any diet, I monitored my "fullness" and sluggishness after meals and discovered that lean meats and greens worked best for my body. The low-carb fad happened after I already knew about this shit, and the whirlwind of dumb-assery that followed really pissed me off. 

There's the hard heads that just say "balance," that don't realize that a single sniff of a slice of bread for some folks makes them gain 45lbs just looking at it. There IS NO one size fits all, and different comboes of foods make different bodies react in different ways. This seems to be the missing link. 

Then, there's the other extremists who start to yo-yo and have no self control. Gain lose/gain lose, ad infinitum. 


The keto thing is an easier approach than what I do, because the fats replace the fullness that the lack of carbs creates a vacuum for. Still, personally, I stick to way below the recommended keto amount of fat because the caloric intake seems to mitigate the speed of the fat loss. 

I have tons and tons of little hacks of flavor that satiate cravings while maintaining the regimen. A friend and I have been kicking ideas back and forth for years, it really helps and it's pretty fun, too.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Nonsense. That only works for the beginning stages of ketosis; when in response to the change the body produces excess ketones. After prolonged ketosis the body settles into producing only what is needed. As such a person who has been in ketosis for weeks won’t be producing excess ketones; whereby they won’t be excreting high enough ketone concentration to get a response from piss strips. 
No offense but... You seem to have some pretty strong opinions about this matter; which you obviously know little about...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


If they haven't smelled ammonia after a strong jog or sweat, they're DQ'd from telling us jack-shit.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

not sure why I capsed "DQ," mebbe I was thinkin about dairy queen


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Of course, low carbs has not been a secret to the weight lifting community, as they know that going low carb get them the 'shredded' look they are out to achieve.

I tend to work long hours on a per shift basis, so convenience has always been a big factor with Me.  That makes it difficult to stick to any kind of diet when on the run 14 hours a day.  So I'm still in the 'feeling My way' stage of meal preps on My days off.  The difficulty is trying to find a balance where I can make enough meals ahead of time that they won't start to go bad or just become disgusting by the third day out from their prep.   I've moved to do some crockpot recipes and I was gifted an 'Instant Pot' last Christmas.  That thing is amazing.  I can do a weeks worth of food in under 12 minutes!  I have a low carb chili that is pretty good.

The most amazing part so far is how easy the 16/8 fasting scheme works.  I really don't start to feel hungry until about 15 hours after My last meal and that is a tell-tale sign that it is working. 

I can spell, honest.  lol edited to correct spelling.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


A good little snack pack for me is some deli chicken breast roll ups with a small strip of ranch in the center. 

Microwave steamed broccoli bags are like a buck at the grocer, and there's studies that show that flash-frozen veggies hold their nutritional value better than the produce aisle.....so in other words, it's an old wive's tale and not scientific that un-frozen is fresher. The microwavable veggies thing has saved me tons of time - I rock a back and forth between broccoli and asparagus for those. I steam the broccoli, and then throw it in the fridge and eat it like 3 times per bag. I eat it cold, and throw some lemon juice on it. I learned that it was tasty after some fancy restaurant that I worked at dressed-up their shrimp cocktail trays with cold lemon-broccoli. 

I also buy those tubs of kale/spinach mix, and every 2nd day I toss them into my magic bullet with my protein shakes. 

That's another time saver - the magic bullet. You can get everything you need in a few seconds and then a few sips. I bought mine like 5 years ago for $100, use it every day, and it's still knocking anything apart. 

Taco salads are also fine for keto....and they're fulfilling.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I cannot for the life of me find off the shelf Bleu Cheese dressings, Caesar dressings, or mayos; that don’t have soybean oils as a main ingredient. I also visciously endeavor to eliminate soy products from my regiment. Any suggestions aside from making my own?


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


I'll eat broccoli, but I'm not a huge fan.  I prefer cauliflower, and there is a nice reciepe for roasting cauliflower and then coating them like chicken wings.  A good olive oil/garlic with a touch of hot sauce and they're excellent and keep well in the fridge.

I do buy the minute, self venting veggies but you have to be careful to get the ones without any sauce in them.  Effin hidden carbs everywhere!


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Hmm, naw man - I've never heard the avoid soybean oil thing. But I just did a cursory search, and it's sure enough on the list of oils to avoid. 

I just look at the carb and fat macros on my dressings and don't worry about the rest, not because I don't care but because I use such a flimsy amount because I'm obsessive. Like, most dressings is 2tbsp per serving? I use like the size of what a happy trail would be on a hamster's vagina. Like a hairline strip of the stuff, if I use it.

Here's the list of bad oils though, for anyone...& thanks for the info. 


Soybean oil
Canola oil
Corn oil
Peanut oil
Sunflower oil
Safflower oil
Cottonseed oil
Grapeseed oil


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Check out “riced” cauliflower...


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


yeah forget the saucy ones, make our own!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


So far, only Primal Goddess.  They make a blu cheese that is based on avacado oil

Google Express


Sorry, Primal Kitchen.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah, My wife has had it so I'm going to give that a shot too.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Hmm...I never really considered making My own blu cheese dressing.  A lot of the how to's show people using mayo as one of the ingredients.

I know a few places were you can buy avocado oil based mayo so that might help.  

What's the deal with soy?

Vastator


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Hmm...I never really considered making My own blu cheese dressing.  A lot of the how to's show people using mayo as one of the ingredients.
> 
> I know a few places were you can buy avocado oil based mayo so that might help.
> 
> ...


Estrogen, for one thing; and... Is Soybean Oil Unhealthy? What The Science Says


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm thinking a butter/garlic sauce might be good with the broccoli.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 5, 2019)

Adkins was the guy who had it right.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Yeah then why are extraneous ketones being sold as keto supplments?

And I know plenty about ketogenic diets and have used them in the past but like I said anyone who says eating an apple or an orange is ill advised because it will knock you out of ketosis is someone I don't listen to.

A healthy well balanced diet will have you sliding in and out of ketosis without you even noticcing


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Some people have a bad insulin response to apples and oranges. You should know what's good for you, and stop bullshitting past that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


He brought my wife to tears when we visited him


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Some people

not most people

People who are insulin resistant usually get that way after years of poor diet habits


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Which proves the point made earlier.  Some people just follow fads and do stupid shit.  That does NOT invalidate the entire science behind the diet.

Besides, a better source of energy is medium chain triglycerides, or MCT.   

Medium-chain triglyceride - Wikipedia

I put a capful in My morning coffee.  Has zero taste and gives a boost to the ketone burning machine.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Have you looked at America lately?

Some people? Only if you count 'some' as like 70%.

America became fat.  When did they become fat?  When the government told them that fats were bad for them and that they should switch to a whole grain diet that is alleged, 'balanced'.

Government dietary guidelines are a joke.  So is the myth of 'a balanced diet'.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I never said it did did I?

Keto has its place but in reality so does every other diet.

I'm more of the school that we evolved to eat what the planet gives us.

So anything that grows and is eaten in its unprocessed state is fair game.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


So you're saying that 70% of people have adverse insulin reactions to eating an apple?

Are you listening to yourself?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


The food pyramid is retarded. White potatoes are grown, the orange ones are far superior in your diet. There's no one size fits all, "hey balance stuff gazz!"


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Fair enough.  Our Ancestors actually had a huge range of diets, but not out of choice.  They ate what was abundant at the time and easily shifted to other food sources when they became abundant.  The real problem, if one can even call it a problem, started with agriculture.  When we leraned to harness crops, we began to move into a diet that was based upon cerel grains instead of raw veggitables.  

I can't remember where I read it, but there is a lot of thought on why allergies are becoming much more prevalent and it has to do with moving away from whole foods into processed foods.  Processed foods are those that have sugars added to them.

Sugar seems to be the single greatest poison in the world today.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


That's why I mainly avoid fruits. I get the nutrients from other places and am not deficient in anything, so they'd only hurt in adding the sugars.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I'm saying that 70% of the people are obese and that obesity is a direct result of their insulin issue from overeating processed foods that are grain driven.

So, if you're 20 to 50 pounds overweight and your insulin is right at the roof, then eating an apple, an orange, or any fructose based food source is going to cause an insulin reaction.  The science proves it out.  Fructose IS sugar.

Now, if people managed to get their insulin under control, they may be able to incorporate some fruit into their diet.

Also, not everyone is glucose sensitive, but more are than aren't anymore.

Look, no one has to follow any diet they don't wish to.  The Keto diet is, however, far superior to any other out there when it comes to controlling blood sugar issues.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


A meme conveniently reminded Me that an apple a day keeps the doctor away, but any fruit, if you throw it hard enough will do the same.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I never said anything about the food pyramid.

I don't consume any dairy, or refined grains or processed sugars and I don't eat cultivated potatoes or other starchy cultivated veg,

And what the keto freaks forget is that there is no one size fits all what does work is a balanced diet where moderation is practiced


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


There's no freaks, and a "balanced" diet is subjective - it's per the person and their genetics.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Genetics don't vary as much as people like to think.

very few people need specialized diets all they need to do is get off all the processed shit they eat now


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


according to what?


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 5, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



https://www.ashg.org/education/pdf/geneticvariation.pdf

Perhaps the most widely cited statistic about human genetic diversity is that any two humans differ, on average, at about 1 in 1,000 DNA base pairs (0.1%). Human genetic diversity is substantially lower than that of many other species,


----------



## G.T. (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That paper doesn't speak on diet.....our diets vary mostly based on regional ancestry. You can find out where your family was a few generations ago, and have a pretty decent intuition over what foods will affect you best. 

It's like the husband and wife Doctor pair that I mentioned earlier. Lineal adaptation is a part of evolution.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 5, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Dont underestimate the difference, even small numbers can produce.
Chimps, Humans 96 Percent the Same, Gene Study Finds
Humans, and chimps share 96% of the same DNA. And the differences could hardly be more profound. That’s a mere 4%...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Sad.



Yeah. I missed it too


----------



## SandSquid (Mar 7, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I've done the keto in the past when I was in the military and working out heavy, with an on/off schedule.  

Slipping back into it lately.  A big part is I don't like eating out so I can tell the wife they don't serve anything I can readily eat.  lol

But the fasting part for me has worked.  I am not usually a big breakfast guy anyways and work early, so lunch at 11 and dinner at 4 or so with a snack around 6 or 7 is all I go with.  

Not trying to diet per say but I've seen some lbs fall off lately.   Which is nice that I don't really have to make a big change for it.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 15, 2019)

Vastator said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Past Paleo. Whoa geeze. Costing a fortune initially but I think its worth it. At least my local food bank just got the benefits of my pantry.
> ...


You obviously don't know jack shit about nutrition or body chemistry. Like all restrictive fad diets, the keto diet is an unbalanced diet that causes malnutrition. And the keto diet is one that can make you sick the quickest.

Combined with fasting, it would be even worse. I'd even say dangerous, especially to children, the elderly, and people who are already in generally poor health to begin with.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Yeah the fasting part is easy and natural for me as well - I never really bothered with breakfast anyhow so its like par for the course, except for like the last 2-hours where I get hungry...and those are when I work out, usually.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ironic post of the day...


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Search for 'purio pigmentosa' (aka keto rash) on google images.

There's also keto constipation and keto diarrhea.

And in women, keto crotch.

There's also been deaths caused by the keto diet.

Sudden cardiac death in association with the ketogenic diet.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------

